# GrowFAQ Articles



## Hackerman (May 29, 2014)

I found about 50 of these technical articles in a folder on my hard drive. If anyone has an interest, I can arrange to post all 50 here or upload them somewhere for any of you who are interested.

Here is a sample of one of the articles. This one is on Trics but they range from cloning to curing.

They are mht files which you can open in your browser. However, I can not upload mht files here. I converted one of them to pdf so you could see one. It lost quite a bit in the conversion but, at least you can see what it's about. The page breaks are messed up and the pictures are MUCH smaller than in the original mht file. Maybe the admin will allow mht files (or at lease a rar file where I can archive them).

Let me know what you think... 

View attachment Trichome_101_-_Harvesting___curing.pdf


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 4, 2014)

Never mind. Didn't work


----------



## umbra (Oct 5, 2014)

yeah it worked


----------

